# Change Crate Size as the Puppy Grows?



## bassiruk (Feb 22, 2016)

I'll be getting my GSD puppy in a couple of weeks, but I'm looking to get everything I need for him this week's. It was recommended to me that I get a crate that fits my puppy. Which basically means to change the crate as the puppy grows. Seeing that GSD's can grow at a fast rate, I'd be changing crates frequently. Is this really necessary? Or can I get a crate that I think my pup will fit when he's 4 months old, then changing it to one that he may fit at 8 months old, then getting a final one at 1 year old?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I got a 48" crate at the beginning and used a divider to cut it in half for a few weeks until his house training was good then removed it. I had a smaller plastic crate for transport in the car which he outgrew around 4 months old


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Definitely get a larger crate and use a divider or boxes or something to fill in the extra space. I've had a smaller crate that fits an 8-week old puppy fine, but they outgrow it in two weeks! LOL! Considering the price of a good crate, I'd get one for an adult and use dividers until it fits him.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I just got a large crate. You can use a divider or not depending on the puppy and your routine.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I've used xl crates with four puppies and no divider.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

I also use an x/l crate with divider.


----------

